

Google joins FIDO's crusade to replace passwords - zer0gravity
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57581088-83/google-joins-fidos-crusade-to-replace-passwords/

======
Houshalter
I hope this isn't the future. I don't want to be limited to one universal
username that's tied to my real identity.

